# Al Jefferson's minutes



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He is averaging about 35 minutes a game this year. What is your feeling/thought/opinion on whether he should play more minutes than 35 minutes or just leave the way it is?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He needs more touches is what he needs!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think theres much point putting him through any more minutes when its not going to make a huge difference, he is getting star type court time without having to stretch out to 39-40+ like some guys have to.

35 is fine with me


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> He needs more touches is what he needs!


that too


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Interesting. Who is at fault for not giving him the ball as much as liked? :lol:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ruff Draft said:


> He needs more touches is what he needs!


Hell yeah he does. That's my number one complaint with this team, not getting the ball to Jefferson enough.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

socco said:


> Hell yeah he does. That's my number one complaint with this team, not getting the ball to Jefferson enough.


definately agree, there are big portions of the game where he doesnt see a good offensive look... if there isnt a wide open shot and theres only one guy on Al they should be passing in there every time


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Then there's no point to put this thread up. Or it should be pass the ball to Al more often.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Then there's no point to put this thread up. Or it should be pass the ball to Al more often.


lol the minutes question is still a relevant one, i just think the thing slowing him down is his offensive touches (or lack of) rather than his minutes


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

He needs some more minutes. Maybe two or three additional minutes will do him good. Wow, monster game for Big Al, 32 & 20 in 42 minutes.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Really shows what this team can do when we go down low, Al tore apart pheonix inside and so did smith in the first half


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

He's getting a many shots as Durant so that's quite a few.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

So he should


----------

